# Auto Finesse Glisten Detailing Spray



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Auto Finesse Glisten Detail Spray - Sprayable Quick Detailer

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Glisten Detail Spray is a gloss enhancing finishing spray, that will remove fingerprints, light dust and contamination from all paint, trim and glass surfaces, without smearing.

Quick detailers can also dramatically help the drying stages, after washing spray a light mist over the vehicle whilst wet to aid drying and aid lubrication.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 Ford Mondeo Bonnet - Both wet and dry tests

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Here is a picture of the sample as I received it.










As the last review, the first thing I did was to decant it into a suitable small spray bottle. Once done I proceeded to the test bed for this review. A quick picture of the Moisture present on the bonnet (which had just been washed):










I decided to firstly test the products ability out as a drying aid, so I firstly sprayed a liberal coat on the bonnet:










I then proceeded to mop up the wetness with a drying towel, and finished drying the bonnet. I was impressed at this stage with how much the product improved lubricity, decreasing the drag on the towel and aiding in the drying. This left me with this:










Although I felt that the product had aided drying well, I felt it didn't add much gloss at this stage (probably because I was using it as a drying aid and not as a straightforward quick detailer). To test this theory I decided to go over the bonnet again now it was dry to see if any gloss was added this time. Again another liberal coating of the product was sprayed on:










This was then spread evenly with a MF, then buffed up with a polishing and buffing MF, to leave this:










Although perhaps not captured perfectly in the image above, I definitely felt that with the naked eye, there appeared to be an improvement on gloss, which was on par with any other quick detailers I have used.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

In summary, I found AF Glisten Detailing spray to be a high quality quick detailer, again though the price is at the higher range of comparative retail quick detailers at £9.95 per 250ml, or £17.95 per 500ml. It provides a good improvement in gloss enhancement, and also works well as a drying aid with no smearing. It is a product I would definitely recommend trying if you are looking for a new quick detailer spray 

Thank you goes to James B at Auto Finesse for supplying this product for reviewing. (www.autofinesse.co.uk)

Thanks For Reading :thumb:


----------

